# DIY Weave Poles



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi All,

Looking online for instructions on how to build a set of weaves to have at home.

If I follow this: Make a plastic vweave

Does it make sense? We learned basics on vertical poles 2x2 and brought together, and we are now working in the V, so that is why I have found V ones! He won't be in the V very long I don't expect, he is great with 6 fully versicle, but working our way up to 12, we are going to work the V as needed with our trainer.

If anyone knows of a better link than the above, would absolutely be welcome to viewing it, and likely going to make this later today, or this weekend.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That looks very interesting. When two of mine were taking classes (just for fun), I just purchased some step in posts from the local Tractor Supply store. I would just push them into the ground the correct distance apart and at an angle to make a V. That worked for a beginning.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We made something like that back when we were doing agility with our previous guys. It worked great + they came apart and stored easy.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have been using SIG weaves, and plan to make 13 more of them. I tried making a PVC base a few years ago, but they kept falling over.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Although I have a real competition set I bought some screw in the ground weavepoles from Clean Run, I have not used them yet but they look like they will be sturdy!

PS, you want to poles to be 24" apart for AKC, the article was a little vague on that.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Done and done!

We went to our first trial Saturday (just to watch and see how things go!) and our trainer said we just need to get working on weaves and he'll be one step closer to getting to compete in one of these trials!

On my way home from the trial I stopped at Home Depot and picked up some PVC poles.....instead of the original plan, I bought 12" nails, hammered them into the ground, cheaper than more PVC, plus the pieces I would have had to buy to join/connect it all together! Not perfect, but I think for an at-home practice set....it works? They are 24" apart, though definitely not all straight (angled out to still help him, plus some warped PVC poles)

He had never done more than 6 set up 2x2 before, and so we spread these to start, and here is where he is at as of today....

Wiggly Fin! - YouTube


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> He had never done more than 6 set up 2x2 before, and so we spread these to start, and here is where he is at as of today....


He's got a really good weave going there!


----------

